# Futter färben!!!



## steffen (7. März 2001)

Hi Leute,
Hab neulich bei Futtermischen dran gedacht welche Farben so am besten worauf fangen und welche woll am meisten verwendet werden. Könnt ja mal was dazu schreiben.
Welche Farben benutzt ihr für welchen Fisch oder für welches Wasser? Oder haltet ihr von der ganzen färberei nichts?
Schreibt mal ordentlich was!!!
Petri HeilSTEFFEN


----------



## Franky (7. März 2001)

Hi Steffen,sagen wirs mal so: ich versuche meine Futtermischung immer dem Gewässergrund anzupassen. Das heißt meistens abdunkeln, da Maismehl (gelb), Kartoffelpürreemehl (gelb) und Paniermehl sehr hell sind. Das funktioniert am besten mit Kakao (herber Geschmack), Zimt oder Trinkschokoladenpulver (sehr süß).
Von einigen Schleien-Spezis weiß ich, daß sie viel mit Torf und Lehm arbeiten, um mölgichst unauffällig anzufüttern.

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Rotauge (7. März 2001)

Hallo Steffen,Gezielt färbe ich mein Futter nicht. Durch die verschiedenen Zutaten (siehe Feeder-Futter) erhalte ich kein zu helles Futter. Damit bin ich nicht nur im Vereinsgewässer gut mit gefahren. Und außerdem sind offiziell sämtliche Farbstoffe verboten...

------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## TinkaTinka (8. März 2001)

Hallo !!!
Ja eigendlich sind inzwischen Futterfarben verboten, die Formulierung lautet meist : natürliche Töne sind zugelassen.
Ich sehe auch zu, daß das Futter zum Untergrund passt, vor allem im Winter. Außer Kakao ( den Tip werde ich bald testen--Danke !) benutze ich Melasse, Lehm ( für schweres Futter und Mückenlarven )und jetzt kommt bestimmt ein Aufschrei : Maggi und Sojasauce ( in großen Mengen, aber nur am Fließwasser ).
Gruß Achim


----------



## Rotauge (8. März 2001)

Hallo Achim, verwöhnst ja die Fische asiatisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also ich weiß nicht, Sojasauce gehört in den Wok!


------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Angelheini (8. März 2001)

Hallo steffen,ich benutze sehr oft schwarzes Pulver zum Einfärben des Futters, da mitunter ( nicht immer ! ) helles Futter die Fische abschreckt.
Mein Futter ist dann natürlich nicht schwarz, sondern einfach dunkel und zum Gewässergrund passend, rot benutze ich eignetlich nie.Gruß Angelheini


----------



## TinkaTinka (8. März 2001)

Ja klar Rotauge ist mir im Wok auch lieber, aber glaub mir, ein Versuch im Futter lohnt sich.
Gruß Achim


----------



## Franky (8. März 2001)

Hallo ihr Hobbyköche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maggi und Sojasauce verwendest Du doch nur mit "Grundpaniermehl" und anderen herberen Geschmacksrichtungen- ohne Süße meine ich...
Da wäre dann ein wenig Salz nicht nachteilig! Aber wenn Maggi, dann weniger Salz, weil da schon eine ziemlich hohe Konzentration drin ist. Funzt im Winter besonders gut!!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Jochen (8. März 2001)

Hallo Leute!
Wer kann mir denn so etwas übers Kopfrutenfischen erzählen. Sprich Strömungsfischen . Haltenu. Führen.


----------



## masch1 (8. März 2001)

Hi Jungs
Maggi?, Sojasauce?, Paniermehl?, und Salz?!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ach ihr wollt die Fische zubereiten! Sagt es doch gleich dann verschieb ich den Beitrag ins Maggi Kochstudio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nö jetzt mal im ernst haut ihr das zeug wirklich rein?

------------------
Willst du eine Stunde Glücklich sein...Geh zu einer Frau
Willst du einen Tag Glücklich sein... betrink dich
Willst du immer Glücklich sein... geh Angeln_
-*-_und immer zug auf der leine_-*-_


----------



## wolf (8. März 2001)

@ Jochen: frag mal bei den STIPPANGLERN @ Sojasauce u Salz: Das war mir echt neu, vielen Dank. 
Aber welche Fische stehen denn am meisten auf Sojasauce??


----------



## Megarun (8. März 2001)

@ Wolf
Ich gebe in meinen Fischmix (Boilies) zwar keine Sojasauce, aber Instant-Brühe (Maggi/Knorr) zu. Sojasauce werde ich aber auch mal ausprobieren.
 Gruß

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Franky (8. März 2001)

@Hubert und Wolf,auf das Salz hat mich ein Sportfreund aus Österreich gebracht, nachdem im Spätherbst nix in der Weser mit der Feeder zu holen war. Er meinte, ich sollte den süssen Kram mir fürs Frühjahr und Sommer aufheben, und mal eine würzige (salzhaltige) Futtermischung im Spätherbst/Winter anbieten. Maggibrühe (trocken), Salz, Kartoffelpurree, Maismehl und Paniermehl mit Maden waren der Hit!!!
Ich hab das soweit "abgeschmeckt", daß man merkte, daß da Maggi & Co drin war. Sojasauce hab ich allerdings noch nicht zum Angeln gehabt!
Das mit dem Salz wurde mir so erklärt, daß die Nahrung zum Winter hin mineralstoffärmer wird, und so eine würzige Salzbombe lockt natürlich. Wie die Ziegen bei der Heidi! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 08-03-2001 um 20:01.]


----------



## TinkaTinka (9. März 2001)

Ja Franky !!Maggi und Soja nur mit herbem Futter verwenden.
Gruß Achim


----------



## TinkaTinka (9. März 2001)

Hallo Franky !!
Das mit dem Salz ist mir völlig neu, zur Dosierung von Maggi und Soja : ich mache das Futter  ( 50/50 )damit an !!!!!
Gruß Achim


----------



## TinkaTinka (9. März 2001)

@ Jochen !!!!!
Sih mal ins Forum Stippangeln, hebe gerade einen neuen Beitrag erstellt.
Gruß Achim


----------



## tdonat (25. März 2001)

Also, das gute alte Kakaopulver hats mir schon immer getan, meist positiv!Naja, also ich weiß ja nicht ob ich das mit der Sojasoße machen will!

------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil
tdonat


----------



## magic feeder (23. August 2007)

*AW: Futter färben!!!*

aus erfahrung beim feedern sage ich ganz klar dass helle futtermischungen optimal sind um kleine fische vom platz fernzuhalten da sie beim fressen auf dem teppich ihre natürliche deckung vor dem bösen hecht verlieren#4


----------



## Brassmann (25. August 2007)

*AW: Futter färben!!!*

Ich mach es genau andersrum 

Helles Futter lockt bei uns so sehr das ich innerhalb von 10 Minuten einen Großen Schwarm Rotfedern/Plötze am Platz habe. Wer will das schon? 

Brassen/Karpfen/Schleinen mehr brauch nicht an die Futterstelle ^^


----------

